# SKIN INFECTION! Please help :(



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

Polly has been to the vet for this, and were told it's a "serious skin infection." She was on Steroids and Antibiotics for 2 weeks. There has been no change. (Hasn't gotten worse, but hasn't gotten better) She goes in next week for a follow up but in the mean time, if anyone has any thoughts as to what this may be in more specific terms than "a serious skin infection" I'd be so grateful!

It doesn't seem to bother her really, but I just want her to be better! 


It's mostly by her private areas... and then spots along her lower belly, and in her elbow/armpits and then just a few on her side in her hair, most of it is in the hairless areas...

Pictures:
Bottom of a back thigh-









side of belly-









Inner thigh- 









Ribs-









And the next picture it of her "lady parts" where it's the worst, so don't scroll down if you want want to see that...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no idea. What did the vet say about the 'serious skin infection'? Either it has a name, or he doesn't know? Good luck with it. Sue


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

That's all the was said. "It's a serious skin-infection." It was a vet we''d never been to and I wasn't there, it was the first time hubby had taken one of the pets to the vet. Hoping for more info and more than "looking at it" at our vet appointment next week :-/. Just hoping someone has seen something like this before.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Poor girl! I'm sorry I have no idea, I've never seen anything like it. Hope you're able to get some more answers at your next appointment, it's always worrying to not know what's wrong.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Ling Ling has this. Its a staph infection and she is on a special shampoo for it. Its called PhytoVet CK Antiseptic Shampoo. She gets a shampoo with it every three weeks and it has helped. I had to insist the vet give her something for it, she said many dogs get it and it's not really that serious.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I worked in a pet store that sold a lot of natural pet products. Next door there was a holistic veterinarian who would give us tips about natural remedies. He said that a good soap-free shampoo and creme rinse with colloidal oatmeal and being rinsed with white vinegar diluted with warm water can make a real difference. Vinegar kills bacteria, and oatmeal soothes irritated skin. If you try it, let us know. Nothing about it should make her any worse.  

Tropicana is a good brand and it's sold at Petsmart, I think. Aside from that, can your vet look at it under a microscope to determine a diagnosis and treatment plan? It seems unfair to give you so little info and make you worry like this!


----------



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

I had a basset hound who would get hot spots and HORRIBLE skin rashes monthly.

What I would do for my basset is get a large bottle of apple cider vinager, and a bulb of garlic. Both are antifungal/antibacterial. Blend the garlic and some ACV in a blender so its like a garlic smoothy. Put dog in tub. Then take the garlic and ACV smoothy and use your hand and smear it all over the dogs body and spots that are suspicious. DO NOT LET DOGGY LICK, He will throw up, plus garlic isnt good for doggies to ingest. If rash is on the face, use a q tip to apply and dont get it in the doggies eyes. He wont be happy if you do. Hold his head up with a leash. Let it sit for 10 min, then rinse with water. 

I usually fill a spritzer bottle half ACV and Water and spray the doggy with it and let it air dry. This will help long lasting and get rid of the garlic smell. 

I did this 1x a day, and the infection went away within a few days. This has always worked better then anything the vet gave us...and its SOOOOO much cheaper.

I have also done this on my kids when they got skin infections! So its throughly tried and proven to work, HAHA.

ETA: This also works WONDERFULLY with ringworm and staph infections. You litterally watch the rash peel away after a couple treatments.


----------

